# How Much of A Load Can A Floor Take?



## kc27 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm checking options of where to place a 55 gallon aquarium and solid oak stand and was looking for some advice. The total estimated weight of the filled aquarium and the stand is 700 to 725 pounds. The base of the stand where it comes in contact with the floor is 14" x 52".

I've read that aquariums of this size should be placed so that they are against a weight bearing wall, with the floor joists running perpendicular to the tank in order to spred out the load on more than one joist. Does that sound logical?

In my home, all the preferred spots for the tank would have the tank sitting parallel with the floor joists. Would having over 700 pounds of weight parallel to the floor joists damage my home?

Any ideas on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

This topic has been discussed repeatedly on this forum, check old postings. A heavy aquarium such as you describe is a point load, and a 700 lb point load is a lot. Consider that standard floor loading for a bedroom is approximately 40 pounds per square foot, so a single joist spaced 16 inches on center, 15 feet long, would only pick up approximately 750 lbs total, spaced over 15 feet. If that aquarium happened to be located over a single joist near the middle, there is a good chance you could cause failure of the joist.

Locating near a bearing wall is a good idea, and spreading over several joists is also a good idea. If this is not possible, you should retain a structural engineer to evaluate your specific situation. The fish might appreciate it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

When we went looking for a new house I brought a tape measure & checked floor joists
I have a 125g that I wanted to install
At this house I ended up installing it over a main beam in the basement

I've had a 55g tank at both houses
At the last house I installed support in the crawl space to support the tank
At this house one end was over a support beam
It was against a wall that had 2 joists under the wall

The weight can cause a failure of the floor joists as Dan said
It may not habppen on Day one or even the 1st month
But it can happen or cuase the joists to sag
Then as they sag the tank goes out of level ...and can fail

Is there a basement below where you can add support ?
What size are the floor joists ?


----------



## kc27 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I wasn't being lazy, I started with a seach for floor, load, aquarium, and only came up with the guy who needed advice about a 360 gallon aquarium, which didn't seem to fully apply to my 55 gallon question.

Here are some additional details: the joists are are 2 x 8s, 16" apart. The span from a floor support beam to the exterior wall is 10 feet. The house was built in 1938. I do have an unfinished basement below, and could reinforce the floor from below with one of those adjustable posts that are sold at the home centers. Or I could just leave the tank in the basement.

Here is a crude diagram of what I've got. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Basement is best w/solid concrete
If you want to move it upstairs then you need to re-inforce/support the floor
I'd sister another joist along the one the tank will be on all the way to the support beam
Possibly even the ones one either side too
Then at the other end of the tank install another support beam spanning at least 3 joists
Tie the joist the tank will sit on into the ones on either side with blocking


----------



## kc27 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the response ScubaDave. After thinking more about it, adding a post for the additional support beam is going to be a real obstacle in the basement.

It seems my options are to either change the aquarium placement so it is against the wall that is above the support beam or against the exterior wall. Or maybe leave it in the basement where their are no support worries with the concrete floor.

I guess on the bright side I'm considering the load on the floor before moving the tank, rather than after, when damage would have been done. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I built my 125g basically "in wall"
But I opened the wall down...so it sits on the wall & on a 1/2 stand I built into the wall
Each corner & the middle are 4x4 posts, then 2x's between them
All sitting on a 2x6 that spreads out the weight
You never want a tank to leak


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

dont buy such 'heavy fish,lol. If you get that much weight out of that tank,,the tank weghs more than I think it does. 8# a gallon is 440# for 55 gal. which you prob neverfill to the very rim. 















more like 400 I am guessing plus maybe 50 pounds for tank and base. think your weight is one of those 'shipping weight' values


----------



## kc27 (Oct 24, 2009)

For anyone else considering a similar question, I did find this article, written by a structural engineer, titled "Residential Wood Framed Floors and Aquarium Weights". The article goes into a lot of detail about the load that an aquarium can put on a floor http://www.african-cichlid.com/Structure.htm 

Scuba_Dave - your tank installation looks like a well thought out plan. I took another look at the area in question of my floor, just to revisit the idea of sistering the joists. It would be more trouble than I care to go through - electrical and phone cables are attached to, and in some cases go through the joists.. 

4just1don - I got the aquarium weight from this chart http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

4just1don said:


> 8# a gallon is 440# for 55 gal. which you prob neverfill to the very rim. more like 400 I am guessing plus maybe 50 pounds for tank and base. think your weight is one of those 'shipping weight' values


A rough ESTIMATION of the weight of a fish tank is 10# per gallon. Water is only part of the equation. First of all, there is the weight of the glass. Then, water isn't the only thing in the tank. There is usually rock or sand which is much more dense than water.

In this case, kc27 also made mention of a stand. That can add to the weight by a few pounds for a light weight metal stand to 100# or more for a fully custom built cabinate.

Then you have to add things like pumps, filters, lights, etc.

So 700# for a 55 gallon fish tank is quite reasonable to expect.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've got a 45 gal cold water storage tank in the loft which is spread across 4 ceiling joists by 4x2 bearers on a plywood base. This is normal for Building Regs, although for smaller tanks 3 joists is enough.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The tank alone weighs about 80 lbs, stand could be another 50 lbs
50g of water x 8.34 = 417 lbs
Many aquariums also have a hood & lights in the hood
Pumps, air pumps, filter, cleaning equipment, fish food etc
Then of course items will be stored in the stand

In addition you need to figure additional weight of a few people standing around looking at the tank
I've had as many as 8 people looking at my tank at once, that can be over 1000 lbs right there
That load will normally be taken up by the surrounding floor


----------



## MitsuTaisho (Jul 15, 2017)

I have a 125 gallon tank that I will be moving to a house that just bought. Would it be safe to put it on the main level by an outside wall or would I have to put it in the basement? There is an area where I know a wall was taken out on the main level would that be more of a load bearing area?
Any input is appreciated!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The other 12 posts laid it out pretty well with mathematics and all. If in doubt, call in a structural engineer for their blessings or advice. It is cheap insurance.


----------

